# Shurflo water pump



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

all, as some of you may recall.. my Shurflo packed in a few weekends ago.. I took it to pieces and could not find anything wrong with it, but I am guessing the motor was just turning to slowly to pump anymore...

I have just brought another (new) pump on ebay..

I am connected to 'city' connection at present, what will happen when I put the new pump in, and turn the tap on? will the pump try to draw from the tank as normal whilst the mains pressure is still active? I would have thought if we were using city connections, we ought to turn off the electrics to the pump ?

thanks as always
John

p.s. on a different note, so far I have been unable to get any real help repairing my Hydroflame Furnace (it needs a gasket / O ring or two at least)  no one knows anything about it.. it's not even clear what model it is , it's at least 25 years old tho! .. I guess I need to fit a new furnace..

J


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

J

Have you rung Duncan to ask him for advice on your furnace??


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> I am connected to 'city' connection at present, what will happen when I put the new pump in, and turn the tap on? will the pump try to draw from the tank as normal whilst the mains pressure is still active?


Hi John

With city connected the pump won't run, it only runs when it senses low pressure.

Sorry, can't help with the furnace..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks both 

will try Duncan..


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi John.

If you're on 'city water' yes just leave the pump turned off at the switch.

Si


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ahh sorry

the 'pump' switch 

doh
!


thanks Si...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Snelly, can you give me anymore info on Duncan?

I dont quite know where to start, looking for him? The name rings a strong bell tho, what's his online name?

many thanks
J


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

damondunc

Duncan

www.starspangledspanner.co.uk

07738 669938

say Shane referred you...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Shane..


----------

